# What is High End?



## Rob Fisher (27/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (27/3/18)

@Rob Fisher , i havent watched the video yet, but this is a great thread

To me, high end is what you normally post in the Vape Mail thread. Hehe

Seriously though, my meaning of high end is something that works exceptionally well and is very reliable. I know it also has a lot to do with scarcity and it being hand made in lower volumes - as well as price.

I wont tell you what I consider to be my high end pieces because i think I will get into trouble

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/18)

Silver said:


> I wont tell you what I consider to be my high end pieces because i think I will get into trouble



I already know Hi Ho @Silver! Your REO's!  And some of your other staples... and as long as you are happy, I'm happy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I already know Hi Ho @Silver! Your REO's!  And some of your other staples... and as long as you are happy, I'm happy!



Lol @Rob Fisher 
Yes indeed

But to be fair, my first truly high end piece was the Skyline - and that is being used daily. Such amazing flavour and reliability. So its also high end for me !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

